# Online Banking With Mexican Banks?



## justin2 (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a mexican bank account opened here. I don't speak spanish. I was told by a representative at the bank that if i wanted to print monthly statements, i can do so if i set up online banking. I even put my email address on a form so I would receive monthly bank statements when i signed up for bank account in mexico. 


However i do have those occasional emails but its in spanish and i don't understand it and they don't even look like bank statements where i could print out.


Has anyone here got online banking set up with their bank such as bancomer, banamex, santander etc? If so, do you have to do it in spanish or is it possible to set up online banking while doing it in english?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

justin2 said:


> I have a mexican bank account opened here. I don't speak spanish. I was told by a representative at the bank that if i wanted to print monthly statements, i can do so if i set up online banking. I even put my email address on a form so I would receive monthly bank statements when i signed up for bank account in mexico.
> 
> 
> However i do have those occasional emails but its in spanish and i don't understand it and they don't even look like bank statements where i could print out.
> ...


I bank with Banamex online. I get monthly statements emailed to me as a PDF attachment. I can log into their web site and check balances, move money between accounts, and pay utility bills. I get an email every time something touches the account, a withdrawal or deposit or regularly scheduled bill pay.

As far as language, I never asked about it in English. I don't think there is a language option on the web site like there is on many web sites. My listening and speaking Spanish skills could be a lot better, but I can read and write well enough that I don't feel handicapped.


----------



## justin2 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thats the bank I use. How did you get monthly statements emailed to you? When i signed up for bank account, i was told i would get this when i wrote down my email in the form and i did. I get the emails but they don't seem to be monthly statements.


So you created online banking with them in spanish to have this done? At the bank, the person told me i could set up online banking but did say i would have monthly statements emailed to me since i gave them my email address.


I like to be able to set online banking up but is it only done in spanish? Can you give me the link to set up online banking in spanish or whatever that is available so i could take a look? I might try to set it up that way and use a spanish to english translator online to do it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

justin2 said:


> Thats the bank I use. How did you get monthly statements emailed to you? When i signed up for bank account, i was told i would get this when i wrote down my email in the form and i did. I get the emails but they don't seem to be monthly statements.
> 
> 
> So you created online banking with them in spanish to have this done? At the bank, the person told me i could set up online banking but did say i would have monthly statements emailed to me since i gave them my email address.
> ...


The monthly statements come as email attachments. They are encrypted PDFs and you have to have password to open them. The password is the same for all of them. It has been so long, that I don't really remember the process for starting them. You would recognize a statement even if you cannot read Spanish at all. It is mostly numbers, amounts and dates. 

The first thing you need to do is get online access to your account. In addition to setting up a password, you will need a BankKey. It is a little gadget. When you try to log in to the website, after entering your account number and password, the web site gives you an 8 digit number. You enter the 8 digit number into the BankKey. It gives you another 8 digit number, you enter that into the web site and it lets you into your account. It is much more secure than my accounts at US banks. Plus the cards all had chips, years before the US, which is just now converting. The BankKey is provided by the bank. 

I believe once you have online access, you can go to a section of the web site and sign up for email statements. I would logon and check it for you, but it is late and between the password and the bank key (which I keep put away) it is kind of a pain to log on, secure but a pain. 

Incidentally, I think at one time they charged a monthly fee for online access, maybe $10 mxn a month. I don't pay any fees now.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> The monthly statements come as email attachments. They are encrypted PDFs and you have to have password to open them. The password is the same for all of them. It has been so long, that I don't really remember the process for starting them. You would recognize a statement even if you cannot read Spanish at all. It is mostly numbers, amounts and dates.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is get online access to your account. In addition to setting up a password, you will need a BankKey. It is a little gadget. When you try to log in to the website, after entering your account number and password, the web site gives you an 8 digit number. You enter the 8 digit number into the BankKey. It gives you another 8 digit number, you enter that into the web site and it lets you into your account. It is much more secure than my accounts at US banks. Plus the cards all had chips, years before the US, which is just now converting. The BankKey is provided by the bank.
> 
> ...


There have been some recent changes to the Banamex website. There is now a 'New' Bancanet option which lets you sign on using just your account number and password (no need for the blue dongle).

Banamex sends me my statements via encrypted PDF files also but just this morning I went looking and you can see them on line as well. For that option you will need your dongle. See "Ver Estados de Cuenta Electrónicos". Those files are not encrypted.

I have always maintained the required 20,000 pese balance in the checking account, but I believe they charge a monthly fee should that balance drop.

Finally - my Spanish is still an evolving thing. When I am looking at a webpage in Spanish and have my doubts I let Google translate convert it for me. This works fine for banamex. It is easy with the chrome browser.


----------



## justin2 (Aug 23, 2015)

okay i checked my emails and downloaded the pdf file. I had no clue there was actually a pdf file. How do i know what is the password?

How many digits is it? Is it created at the bank?





TundraGreen said:


> The monthly statements come as email attachments. They are encrypted PDFs and you have to have password to open them. The password is the same for all of them. It has been so long, that I don't really remember the process for starting them. You would recognize a statement even if you cannot read Spanish at all. It is mostly numbers, amounts and dates.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is get online access to your account. In addition to setting up a password, you will need a BankKey. It is a little gadget. When you try to log in to the website, after entering your account number and password, the web site gives you an 8 digit number. You enter the 8 digit number into the BankKey. It gives you another 8 digit number, you enter that into the web site and it lets you into your account. It is much more secure than my accounts at US banks. Plus the cards all had chips, years before the US, which is just now converting. The BankKey is provided by the bank.
> 
> ...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

justin2 said:


> okay i checked my emails and downloaded the pdf file. I had no clue there was actually a pdf file. How do i know what is the password?
> 
> How many digits is it? Is it created at the bank?


The bank will have to give you the password. Talk to them.


----------

